# Billing for CPT Code 77014-Rad/Onc



## abassage (Jun 23, 2010)

I work for a hospital that does the CT guided marking for radiology/oncology treatment plans that are performed by a private physician who bills under the physician fee schedule.  The code that we billed was 77014 that has been bundled into the primary procedure for that day.  As this is the stand alone code that we would bill, as we do not perform the primary procedure, should we still bill this code and get the denial or not bother as we know it is a bundled code and we do not perform the primary procedure.  Has anyone else run up against this scenario.

Also, would CMS's intent in this scenario be a contractual agreement between the private physician and the hospital for the technical portion of the service.


----------

